# Best torch lighter for the golf course



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm one of those rare people who enjoy cigars on the golf course.... I'm looking for a good torch lighter that I can just throw in the bag. One that has a good sized reservoir so I dont have to be refilling it all the time and that has very little problems. A more rugged version would be acceptable as I'd be throwing in into the golf cart, my bag, on a regular basis. Any suggestions? I've tried a couple cheap ones and they weren't all that sweet. I had one that put off a very nice torch and then completely was drained mid light after seeming like it had a enough butane. Not looking to break the bank either (<30). Thanks


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I picked up a couple $5 ones at the B&M. It's tethered to a D ring on my bag and then slipped into a side pocket. I also carry a small can of butane and a couple of bics LOL. I was carrying a better Xikar but kept worrying about losing or banging it up. The lack of worry about the lighter has now been replaced by fretting over 3 jacking my next green.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I picked up a couple $5 ones at the B&M. It's tethered to a D ring on my bag and then slipped into a side pocket. I also carry a small can of butane and a couple of bics LOL. I was carrying a better Xikar but kept worrying about losing or banging it up. The lack of worry about the lighter has now been replaced by fretting over 3 jacking my next green.


the dreaded three jack...here comes the putter throw! I only worry about price because I accidently left my xikar cutter on a cart one day, let me tell you I make sure to thoroughly check the cart now when I'm done. Sometimes the booze preoccupies me tho...


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

You might want to check out the xikar stratosphere. Its my only lighter right now. has a ruberized body and comes on paracord. resists wind pretty well also i just used it outside in some decent wind.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

showcattle said:


> You might want to check out the xikar stratosphere. Its my only lighter right now. has a ruberized body and comes on paracord. resists wind pretty well also i just used it outside in some decent wind.


Not a bad price point either. Thanks!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

This one works awesome on golf courses. Gets rid of them in no time.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Not a bad price point either. Thanks!


Your very welcome, glad i could contribute. I knew it was in the $30 range and it has their warranty in case something happens to it.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Maybe search for a Xikar on the cheap via the devil site. I keep a Xikar Plunge in my bag with a small can of butane.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

If you want something really dirt cheap, you can look for a Ronson Jetlite at any Walmart, Walgreens, or CVS. I got mine at Walgreens. Not sure how big the reservoir is in comparison, and it's not exactly fancy, but if you just want something that puts out a torch for $3-$9, it's pretty good  Not sure if it's one of the cheap ones you mentioned not being satisfied with.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

I got a relatively cheap Ever Tech torch lighter from my nearest B&M, and it's been surprisingly consistent. One thing I would recommend is to get one where you can see how much butane is in the tank, so you at least know where you're at fuel-wise. I recently got a backup torch (the Colibri Jet II), and I wish I'd have got one with a window instead. I've not tested it enough to report on how reliable it is, but I didn't think about the window until after initially filling it up with butane.

The golf course is one of the great locations to enjoy a cigar!


----------



## ljaq516 (Apr 13, 2012)

Xikar tech lighter! Can't go wrong. Tough, durable, huge butane reservoir that's visible, and bad ass warranty if it ever fails.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

ljaq516 said:


> Xikar tech lighter! Can't go wrong. Tough, durable, huge butane reservoir that's visible, and bad ass warranty if it ever fails.


+1. You cannot beat that huge reservoir or the warranty


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ljaq516 said:


> Xikar tech lighter! Can't go wrong. Tough, durable, huge butane reservoir that's visible, and bad ass warranty if it ever fails.


Looks like a great lighter but doesn't look like there's any place to attach a lanyard. I've left way to many lighters and cutters in carts to count. LOL


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

showcattle said:


> You might want to check out the xikar stratosphere. Its my only lighter right now. has a ruberized body and comes on paracord. resists wind pretty well also i just used it outside in some decent wind.


I've never seen this one before! I'll have to give it a try! Thanks Matt!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I realy need to learn how to play golf...... more time to smoke cigars ahhhhh


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

kdmckin said:


> I realy need to learn how to play golf...... more time to smoke cigars ahhhhh


 Or do like I do and spend lots of time fishing!


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadhead Dave said:


> Or do like I do and spend lots of time fishing!


If only there was somewhere to fish around me!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

kdmckin said:


> I realy need to learn how to play golf...... more time to smoke cigars ahhhhh


Here you go, brother:

Fort Worth, Texas Golf Courses

TGW.com - Golf Equipment: Golf Clubs, Golf Balls, Golf Bags, Golf Shoes, Sports Apparel & Accessories

Do yourself a favor and take a few lessons before you head out on the course. You're welcome!


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

kicker...one with a built in punch, so I can hit two birds with one stone


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I feel another slope comming......



Desertlifter said:


> Here you go, brother:
> 
> Fort Worth, Texas Golf Courses
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronson... its $3 so if you lose it who cares


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Looks like a great lighter but doesn't look like there's any place to attach a lanyard. I've left way to many lighters and cutters in carts to count. LOL


The XiKar stratosphere has a lanyard attached from the factory XIKAR | Stratosphere Lighters


----------



## Nnaina (Sep 3, 2018)

I apologize for bump this old thread, but I would like to share my experience in this matter, since when I was looking for good advice on this topic for myself.
I'm a smoker and have been carrying the same Zippo for about 25 years. It's been sent back to the factory twice for a free rebuild.- Lifetime garauntee...

I also have fooled around with other brands looking for that perfect lighter.
Had 3 or 4 Colibri butanes that lasted just a few months of regular carry. Rubbish. Paid a pretty penny for them too.
Refillable butanes tend to clog eventually.

I have tried to store a couple Scripto disposables. All self-emptied within a year or 2.

I have 2 BICS https://coolerexp.com/best-torch-lighter-review/ that I've had around for 7 or 8 years that still work. Not my daily drivers, but they don't self empty very fast, if at all.

Still carry my Zippo's, but I have BICS stashed away here and there.
maybe BIC has a different valve design or something. Normal oxygen content is about 20% of the atmosphere (at sea level). On a submarine, after being submerged for several days without ventilating, internal pressure in the ship rises and oxygen levels drop. When the O2 levels would get in the 15% range, BIC lighters were the only lighters that would strike a flame. This includes Zippo's, Calico's, Scripto's, Elighters, you name it.

Same thing at altitude in the mountains. Thinner air, lower oxygen content. Again, I don't know the reason BIC's will strike while other's won't in those conditions, I just know that they will. Of course they aren't wind proof and no lighter is really 'weatherproof', but in my experience BIC has worked where others have failed. The fact that they're so cheap is simply a bonus.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Best lighter I have owned for two years now, works great under all conditions. I have a new one if I ever need it. $8.95 Vertigo triple flame. You can always see the level of butane, I really like that. Just be sure to use premium butane in any lighter.

My more expensive lighters stay in a box lol, even when I go to a nice lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Here is a pic


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Olecharlie said:


> Here is a pic


Love the Vertigo Cyclone, have a few and they work great on the golf course. Recently got the Vertigo Glock and it's a big step up at $14.99 but triple torch with 3 inline. This one may replace my Cyclones as my favorite. You can "paint" across the foot very nicely.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Love the Vertigo Cyclone, have a few and they work great on the golf course. Recently got the Vertigo Glock and it's a big step up at $14.99 but triple torch with 3 inline. This one may replace my Cyclones as my favorite. You can "paint" across the foot very nicely.


Just looked that one up. Now I need it. Thanks Tony.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

csk415 said:


> Just looked that one up. Now I need it. Thanks Tony.


It's cheap and you will like it. Flatter in the pocket too !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Here is a pic


Yep, my go-to as well for all outdoor activities

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nnaina said:


> I apologize for bump this old thread, but I would like to share my experience in this matter, since when I was looking for good advice on this topic for myself.
> I'm a smoker and have been carrying the same Zippo for about 25 years. It's been sent back to the factory twice for a free rebuild.- Lifetime garauntee...
> 
> I also have fooled around with other brands looking for that perfect lighter.
> ...


The quality of the fuel is the biggest reason that lighters tend to clog, anything less than 5x refined will ef up a good lighter.
There is brand of butane that is a mixture of butane and propane, it might be Vector I don't remember, anyway it's supposed to be blended for high altitudes/extreme cold, I'm guessing that bic use's something similar.


----------

